# my favourite book



## Bethan (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't even put my top ten into writing - it changes constantly!  But, my number one favourite book of all time is Without Remorse by Tom Clancy.  If you have never read it I recommend it with two thumbs up.

The only other book that springs to mind that is constantly in my top ten is Catcher in the Rye by JD Salinger.

Well could you get two books more different??


----------



## Stacy (Apr 10, 2005)

I think it's a good thing to have varied reading interests especially since our writing styles are inevitably influenced by what we read.

My favorite authors are Jeffrey Eugenides, Jane Austen, and JK Rowling.  Not too many similarities there.


----------

